# Best way to remove ergots?



## tye_bo (31 March 2008)

What's the best way to remove ergots?  Since getting my horse back from loan they are about 7 cm long!!   You can't see them under her feathers but they are going tomorrow  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and I don't want the ergots sticking out, I just don't like them for some reason


----------



## Parkranger (31 March 2008)

get your farrier to lop them off!


----------



## Parkranger (31 March 2008)

oooops I meant chestnuts!!


----------



## palomino_pony (31 March 2008)

Same - ask farrier


----------



## sarahrees (31 March 2008)

yep ask farrier mine did


----------



## PennyJ (31 March 2008)

You could cut off the worst with garden secateurs and then go back to peeling them off (I hate this job more than willy washing lol)


----------



## Cahill (31 March 2008)

i peel chestnuts off and use secateurs for ergots.my cob has very large ergots,if i remember i ask my farrier.


----------



## Thistle (31 March 2008)

Yes, Farrier or garden trimmers


----------



## Eaglestone (31 March 2008)

I always call them 'Walnuts' as it is a word association thing  
	
	
		
		
	


	








I just peel them off ... I looooove doing things like that


----------



## Theresa_F (31 March 2008)

I get farrier to snip off the ergots when he is doing their trimming.  I can do them myself I have a pair of the big hoof nippers used by the farrier to do this, but easier for him to do it as I hold the feather out of the way.  As I have lots of feather I leave about 1/4" in case I cut them too short.

I actually love peeling off chesnuts and then rubbing them down to oil for showing - how sad I am.


----------



## Tiffany (1 April 2008)

Farrier does my girls.


----------



## Fransurrey (1 April 2008)

Tee hee! This reminds me of when I first got my pony and didn't realise what exactly they were made of. I asked the farrier to take them off, thinking they'd have the same texture as hoof. He looked at me like I was a right wuss, then reached over and picked them off. I was amazed and have had fun peeling the buggers ever since!


----------



## wizzi901 (1 April 2008)

you oil them for showing??! never heard of this before, doesnt the oil drip a bit or do you have a darker coloured horsey??


----------



## Tia (1 April 2008)

I use my nippers to cut ergots and chestnuts off.


----------

